# Silverlight for Android?



## BratDawg

Has anyone found a solution for viewing sites requiring silverlight on an android tablet? I have an Asus transformer running android 4.0.

Carla


----------



## peterh40

Try Mono (alt name for Silverlight) for Android from http://xamarin.com/monoforandroid


----------

